# Trooper Stephen Ballard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*
*Stephen J. Ballard*
Delaware State Police, Delaware

End of Watch: Wednesday, April 26, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 32

*Tour:* 8 years, 6 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Corporal Stephen Ballard was shot and killed while investigating a suspicious vehicle at a gas station on Pulaski Highway, near Salem Church Road, in Bear, Delaware.

He made contact with two people he observed in the vehicle, at which point of the men began struggling with him. The man pushed Corporal Ballard away from him and began to run. After taking several steps he turned around and opened fire on Corporal Ballard, fatally wounding him.

Responding officers apprehended one of the subjects at the scene. The second subject fled to his home where he barricaded himself inside.

Corporal Ballard had served with the Delaware State Police for 8-1/2 years and was assigned to Troop 2, Glasgow. He is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Nathaniel McQueen, Jr.
Delaware State Police
1441 N Dupont Highway
Dover, DE 19901

Phone: (302) 739-5901


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP my brother.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

The shitbag that murdered Trooper Ballard was shot dead by DSP after he had barricaded himself in a house for several hours and thought it would be a good idea to come out and engage them.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Rest in peace brother!


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

RIP. Watch yourselves out there, Summer violence is heating up.


----------

